# Need some help with possibly sick calf



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 16, 2011)

so here is the story, We have a 4 month old jersy bull calf (our first cattle here on the farm) we have had him for 2 months he is fully weaned and on Sunday he started haveing very runny poop. we let it go for a day thinking it might of just been something he got into and it would pass. Monday he was not really interested in eating his grain (blue seal course 16) or hay and he also had a little bit of a runny nose and so i gave him a shot of dura pen and he seemed to come around started eating again then this morning he seems off again. Poop is a little firmer but he is acting off. he will eat grass and pasture just not really interested in his grain or hay. and acting a little loafy. any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 16, 2011)

What about the temperature where you are?  In hot weather cattle often cut way down on their feed consumption.  Also, if your pasture grass is lush and green, his poop will be runny.  I bred a number of heifers yesterday that were on grass.  Was covered in the stuff from head to toe.  Learned that it doesn't taste as bad as it smells.  LOL!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Dorothy1324 (Jun 16, 2011)

no he does not have a fevor, he is drinking his water and by being off i mean that he is just not acting like himself it is getting warm here but on monday when he started acting off it was only in the 50s but a few days before that it had been in the 80s so maybe the change in temp got to him too.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 17, 2011)

.


----------

